# Please welcome our new foster boy



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

A warm welcome to Rozco.
A beautiful boy for you to love !!!
How old is he?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

He is only 6 years old....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rosco, congratulations on landing in a wonderful foster home, buddy!! 

Your fur cousin, Hawk, hit the jackpot, and so have you. Have fun!!!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello Rozco enjoy your stay. What a sweet face.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Welcome to Rozco ! 

He has found the best place and the best people to be fostered with. What a smart and good looking boy he is.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Awe...thanks guys. He is a very sweet boy. We are going to try and settle in for the night. I hope it all goes smoothly....i have an event tomorrow for the rescue so I will have to leave him for a few hours but so far he has met the kitties and was only mildly interested. We also dropped DH at home and he took Sage in our other vehicle down to the leash park and introduced them there and went for a walk. It went well we are limiting their access for tonight and Sage will be with me tomorrow at the event so we will see how they get along tomorrow...I am not expecting any issues there but one never knows. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh he's looks so sweet and so nervous... I hope he settles quickly. Thanks for taking care of him!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well...he's a gem. We ended up putting his bed in our room and a baby gate in the hall so be only had access to our room and a bit of the hallway. I only got up with him once and that was because I had to get up so he followed me and I let him out. No accidents, no pacing etc....still I am tired this morning.
He is a bit skittish this morning and I think the realization of his situation might have occurred to him as he seems a bit sad. But he is a total love bug and wagging his tail seeking out pets and comfort. I am hoping he lets us sleep in a bit later tomorrow but if not thats ok too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

He's beautiful. Thanks for taking care of him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rozco is beautiful, thank you for fostering this sweet boy. 

Do you know his story?

He's probably confused, everything is new to him. Everything he previously knew is different-surroundings, his people, etc. 

With time and your wonderful TLC, Rozco will blossom.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Rozco is beautiful, thank you for fostering this sweet boy.
> 
> Do you know his story?
> 
> ...


He was surrendered do to accidents in the house. The story is his owners moved about 6 months ago and he started peeing during the day while they were gone. Their two year old also developed allergies so Rozco was kept on the downstairs level at night instead of being close to his family. They also started crating him while they were gone during the day which seemed to upset him. In fairness to Rozco he is on a steroid for allergies so he is going to need to go out more often. ...they made it sound like he has anxiety...I havent really seen anything more than a dog trying to make sense of this new situation. He doesnt bolt or hide....he is cautious but no more than Hawk was at first....it is still to early to tell if he really has anxiety...but his coat is a mess. ..could be because they shaved him....he has a sugar face already, icky ear, thick callous on elbows and cataracts.....I am thinking a thyroid test is in order along with a grain free diet. He is a bit thin so who knows. He has a history of infections on his feet....I also noticed in his records he had a shoulder injury within the last year. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's just precious, poor guy. Looking at his picture, I thought he was older than six. 

I agree about having his thyroid checked. Sad to hear about his allergies and the shoulder injury. Hope the grain free food helps him. 

Looking forward to the before and after pictures of Rozco after he's been with you for awhile and receiving lots of TLC. I think he's a diamond in the rough.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I think he's a diamond in the rough.


I agree. I'm so happy he found his way to your loving home!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Good for Rozco!! Thank you for taking him in.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Poor sweet guy...if he's on steroids that might explain the potty issues. Duke always has accidents when he's on steroids. It's makes me sad when people give up on their pets. Thank you for fostering him.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I try not to judge people who surrender their pets. On one hand I appreciate that they realize that the issues are more than they are willing/able to deal with and they seek out a rescue....on the other hand I cant think of a situation that would make me give up on my Sage. The judging comes in when dogs are dumped....left at dog parks, let go to fend for themselves. Clearly neglected and uncared for. 

We had a call yesterday for a 10 year old dumped at a shelter. She has cancer....that situation just makes my blood boil. Trust me I have considered taking her too...but am hoping someone will step.up and foster her for whatever time she has left or I might just end up with a third. DH would be a bit put out but he'd adjust...he is a softie!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It makes me angry when someone turns their dog into a shelter, especially when it's a Sr. dog or one that needs medical attention. 

Sometimes people are not aware of their options.

We have a local yard sale website in my area. I use to help a GR Rescue with Intakes and checked the site regularly because people often were re-homing GRs on it. 

I cam across an ad where a person had three shelties listed she needed to rehome, she was asking a $25 adopt fee for each. 

I decided to contact the person with the ad-she had a terminal illness and needed to find a home for her beloved Shelties. Apparently no one in her family could take them in. I gave her contact info for the Sheltie Rescue in my state, she was able to get all three on them into Rescue. 

Such a heartbreaking story, I felt so bad for her. I knew she was at peace knowing they would be placed in loving homes.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Awe, glad I found this thread. Can't wait to see him blossom! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well he has decided my bedroom is his safe zone. He seeks it out for his naps if I am not in the living room. Currently I am in the den making copies of medical records, at first he was bumping my hand, Hawk used to do that, but when he saw I was serious about what I was doing he went and laid down....what a good boy


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

So the first day has gone well. We did leave him for a few hours in the bathroom with a baby gate. No accidents...yay! Our first order of business is to start switching him to a grain free diet and have him vetted. After speaking with the rescue it sounds like they are on board with my plan to have his thyroid tested and go from there. My goal is to find him a better solution than a steroid to help with his allergies.....tonight I plan to give him a massage and a brushing, check his feet and if he will let me clean his ears...he is shaking his head a lot. His ears look thick like he has had many ear infections but he seems to hear just fine. .he has the biggest paws I have ever seen...seriously!

Tomorrow we have to go to my MIL to clean her apartment.....we are considering bringing him with rather than leaving him home. Sage will not be going so it would be his special time. We will see what we think in the morning!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations! Pictures?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I love everything you are doing for Rozco. He hit the jackpot with you. Thyroid testing and switching to grain-free. I would almost guarantee those steroids will become a thing of the past.

Grain-free made such a difference for Chance. 

I also love your idea of taking him along to your MIL's with you. The more you can integrate him in your routine, his confidence will grow.

Bless you for what you are doing.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Excuse my messy house.....here he is chillin' with us this morning. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

And another. He is fitting in great. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, he looks like he has settled in. Just look at that precious face. 

Don't apologize, your house is not messy. That's the norm in mine, it looks like I have a couple of toddlers living in the house. There are toys everywhere.......

When I vacuum, I pick up all the toys and put in them in a toy basket. My two seem to get a bit upset when their toys are out of their sight or reach. When I've finished cleaning, I set the basket back down. They immediately go to it and start pulling toys back out. I guess there's something about having their "toys" around in case they want one.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

He is just beautiful!! 

I agree the steroids could be a source of his toilet problems....The only time Napoleon has ever had an issue with weeing in the house was when he had to go on them for a nose problem...

You are wonderful to take him in..


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He looks like he's settling in just great. What does Sage think of him so far?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

On one hand she is showing him the ropes and very excepting....yet I see her body language once in a while with a look or body posture that says...I am in charge. He is not timid with her but respects and reads her body language really well. We had one squabble over a tennis ball...he is a ball fiend, and Sage backed off.....I put them up for now. Other than that I see him looking to Sage for comfort....we have trains go by often and at first he was unsure but Sage sleeps.right through them and I have noticed he is starting to too. Its funny how dogs can reassure each other. They had a snuggle moment already and he has played with her a bit. They seem to like each other

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Golden wrestling wasnin full swing this morning. I took video but not sure how to post it. I will look into that letter today. I am just so happy he is feeling comfortable and he and Sage are enjoying each other!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Glad to hear he is adjusting so well.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Mayve said:


> Golden wrestling wasnin full swing this morning. I took video but not sure how to post it. I will look into that letter today. I am just so happy he is feeling comfortable and he and Sage are enjoying each other!


Yahoo!! When they start wrestling, you KNOW it's all going to be OK


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

dborgers said:


> Yahoo!! When they start wrestling, you KNOW it's all going to be OK


Exactly....there are to videos on my FB page and more on my phone.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Day 5 and it's like hes been here forever. He has his first vet apt tomorrow. Hoping we can put a plan in place to get him off steroids! 
Had some nasty storms come through and he didnt bat an eye....good boy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Morning shenanigans have started....lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mayve said:


> Golden wrestling wasnin full swing this morning. I took video but not sure how to post it. I will look into that letter today. I am just so happy he is feeling comfortable and he and Sage are enjoying each other!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Really great to hear he's doing so well. Hope his Vet visit goes well.

Looking forward to seeing the Video-here's how to post one. 

When you want to make a post, "GO ADVANCED", above the window where you type a post, hit the YOUTUBE icon in the upper right hand corner, first Icon on the right. 

Two Youtube brackets will appear, go to your video, copy the text *AFTER* the equal sign and insert (paste) it in between the Youtube brackets. 


Hit preview post to make sure your Video appears, if it does, then hit Submit Reply.

I don't use the Petguide app, never have. Not sure if these steps work the same when using it. If someone posts videos using it, feel free to post the instructions.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

[youtube]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10204068389808719&l=5230251240706385137[youtube]

I can't get it to upload to view here but here is a link...it works for me...not sure if it will for others. Let me know


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fun video, great to see Rozco having so much fun.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great technique, boys! Nice to see them both having such a good time and enjoying each others company


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well this morning, as I was just starting to investigate using YouTube to post videos. ..all my weather alarms started going off...noa weather radio, emergency weather text and tv...over kill I guess but hey whatever works.....pups and I packed it up and headed down stairs. There was a radar indicated possible tornado on a path for our town...plus about 4 other swirling doo-hickies on the tv. Luckily it fizzled out and was down graded to a severe thunderstorm. I am proud to say Rozco did excellent....he only took notice once...when we had a loud and long clap of thunder. 
We just recently came back in from romping in the standing water puddles at the bottom of our yard.....all involved enjoyed themselves immensely. ..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Afternoon nap in progress!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvs2laff75 (Apr 29, 2014)

Aw I love this!! He's so lucky to have found you (and you him!) It sounds like he is relaxing into his new normal and hopefully you can improve his health issues a bit. 

My boy had tons of allergies, therefore chronic ear infections (the thick ears as a result, etc.) He was on a few courses of steroids that did make him drink/pee a bit more, but there are also allergy shots, different diets, etc., as you know.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

This is actually my first dog with allergies so I know some but am also doing a bunch of research......he has been on long term steroids which it appears from his records is really the only thing besides benedryl tried.....I ordered an herbal remedy highly recommended by the rescue and a few others we are going to give it a ty....he is also currently being switched to a grain free diet. I have cleaned his ears everyday with a gentle cleaner and oatmeal baths. I also have an all natural ointment I have used on his paws....seems to really help. I think we need to get to the bottom of what they are especially if the changes dont help.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rozco*

Mayve

Rozco is a beauty and I know you will take good care of him and love him!
He sure lucked out getting you as a Foster Mom!!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Love the wrestling video. I love seeing dogs play and have fun together. 
Welcome Rozco from the other Rosco.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Mayve said:


> This is actually my first dog with allergies so I know some but am also doing a bunch of research......he has been on long term steroids which it appears from his records is really the only thing besides benedryl tried.....I ordered an herbal remedy highly recommended by the rescue and a few others we are going to give it a ty....he is also currently being switched to a grain free diet. I have cleaned his ears everyday with a gentle cleaner and oatmeal baths. I also have an all natural ointment I have used on his paws....seems to really help. I think we need to get to the bottom of what they are especially if the changes dont help.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What is the natural ointment you are using?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

It's called Pavia.Natural Wound Cream. You can find it online. Our local pet store.carries it. I put a dab on rub in and cover with a sock. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rozco*

Please give ROZCO a big hug and kiss for me!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App
A little morning shenanigans!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Rozco must feel he's landed in paradise.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

The switch to grain free has gone well. This morning he had his first complete feeding of grain free fromms....no gas, no soupy poops. I noticed yesterday his ears were a healthy pink instead of red and funky. We were able to forgo his steroid. I did give it to him today because he needs to be weaned off after a few years on it. I am not celebrating yet...but I feel it is a step in the right direction. This morning we were treated to a wrestling match and afterwards doggy snuggles. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Looks like Rozco and Sage are enjoying their big screen TV and a morning wrestling match! Roszco must feel like he's hit the jackpot!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Lol...it's not that big.....we had a good day today Rozco doesnt like the kiddy pool but is showing interest in the big pool. Think we will try to get the kids to the beach for some swimming this weekend.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rozco*

Mayve

Glad Rozco is showing interest in your big pool.
How big is it?
Do you let your dogs go in?
Our Tonka (Samoyed) and Tucker (Golden) have taken our pool over! Now our friend Kate, who lives two doors down and her two Golden Retrievers, Wrigley and Olivia, come over to swim.

1st Picture: Wrigley and Tonka
2nd Picture: Neighbor, Kate and Olivia
3rd Picture: Hubby, Ken, and Tucker, Olivia, Wrigley and Tonka
4th Picture: Tucker and Tonka


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

It's an above ground 24'.....we used to take the cockers in and Sage was in it last year but we dont have a good way to get them in and out. We have discussed putting the deck up to it but havent been able to as of yet

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

That's what we have a 24 foot, and the deck was already around it when we bought the house, so we were very lucky. A few years ago we bought the ladder with the big steps for the pool. Now, it's much easier for the dogs to get in and out.

You can see the stairs the first picture. That is Wrigley, our neighbor Kate's boy!

Tucker and Tonka have completely taken over all of our floats!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Mayve
> 
> Glad Rozco is showing interest in your big pool.
> How big is it?
> ...


Karen - I love these pictures! I wish I had a pool like that!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We wont be doing it this year but hopefully next...that is if we stay here....we took the kids down to the big pond on the other sidem of town to test Rozco's interest in swimming. I do believe he's a fish and not a golden.....

Karyn

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Mayve said:


> We wont be doing it this year but hopefully next...that is if we stay here....we took the kids down to the big pond on the other sidem of town to test Rozco's interest in swimming. I do believe he's a fish and not a golden.....
> 
> Karyn


Rozco hit the jackpot with you  

Bet he never thought he'd be romping in the water and being pampered like a golden should be.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, how did I miss this!! I just went through the thread and Rozco sure looks happy. I agree with you that while it's not ideal to give up your dog of 6 years, at least he has been given a second chance. He really does have a soft, sweet face and I did notice he has big paws!

A new happy thread to follow.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So happy to see Rozco found his way to your home!! Love the pics and video you posted. Looks like Sage has approved of him!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karyn*



Mayve said:


> We wont be doing it this year but hopefully next...that is if we stay here....we took the kids down to the big pond on the other sidem of town to test Rozco's interest in swimming. I do believe he's a fish and not a golden.....
> 
> Karyn
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I bet Rozco just loves the pond!! I hear you on if we stay here!
In a year or two Ken and I will be looking for another state.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well...Rozco loved the pond....the bath tub not so much. Boy does he have a stubborn streak....sheesh!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mayve said:


> Well...Rozco loved the pond....the bath tub not so much. Boy does he have a stubborn streak....sheesh!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can so relate to this, my two LOVE going swimming but getting a bath is pure torture to them. The look on their faces is priceless. 

My Bridge boy lived to be 15.5, he was so stubborn the last few years of his life it was unreal.............. if he didn't want to do something, there was no way getting him to do it. If he wanted to do something, there was no way stopping him. 

I actually miss that along with several other things he was notorious for, he was such a character.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rozco*



Mayve said:


> Well...Rozco loved the pond....the bath tub not so much. Boy does he have a stubborn streak....sheesh!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've never had a dog, that liked the bath tub!
Did you put bubbles in there for him? Haha!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Hope you, hubby, Sage and Rozco have a fun weekend!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We are on day 1 of a week long vacation. It is hot and humid....dogs are hanging out in the house in the A/C.....wrestling has started.

Last night Sage picked up a ball and tried to entice Rozco to play a game of keep away. It was very cute. Normally we dont play with toys together because Sage has had guarding issues and with Hawk he would just give it up...I wish he would have told her off. Rozco wasnt born yesterday he waited her out till she was tired....expended just enough energy to keep her moving and then tried to take it. No gaurding issues at all...was so nice to see. Trust me, Fred and I were right there the whole time incase of issues. 
Rozco has been pretty itchy lately.....although it seems better today

Btw....I was never one to use an undercoat rake but with all of the pro undercoat rake advocates I bought one yesterday and proceeded to pull a mountain of undercoat off both dogs.....seems less furry in here today....amazing tool!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> We are on day 1 of a week long vacation. It is hot and humid....dogs are hanging out in the house in the A/C.....wrestling has started.
> 
> Last night Sage picked up a ball and tried to entice Rozco to play a game of keep away. It was very cute. Normally we dont play with toys together because Sage has had guarding issues and with Hawk he would just give it up...I wish he would have told her off. Rozco wasnt born yesterday he waited her out till she was tired....expended just enough energy to keep her moving and then tried to take it. No gaurding issues at all...was so nice to see. Trust me, Fred and I were right there the whole time incase of issues.
> Rozco has been pretty itchy lately.....although it seems better today
> ...


Glad you guys are on vacation! Anyway, that's great about Sage and Rozco playing NICE together! Where do you get an undercoat rake and what does it look like. I think we might have one!

Don't forget the next time Rozco wants a bubble bath!! HaHa!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I got the rake at walmart. Can't believe I lived this long with dogs without one....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Mayve said:


> We are on day 1 of a week long vacation. It is hot and humid....dogs are hanging out in the house in the A/C.....wrestling has started.
> 
> Last night Sage picked up a ball and tried to entice Rozco to play a game of keep away. It was very cute. Normally we dont play with toys together because Sage has had guarding issues and with Hawk he would just give it up...I wish he would have told her off. Rozco wasnt born yesterday he waited her out till she was tired....expended just enough energy to keep her moving and then tried to take it. No gaurding issues at all...was so nice to see. Trust me, Fred and I were right there the whole time incase of issues.
> Rozco has been pretty itchy lately.....although it seems better today
> ...


We discovered the rake this year too and it has done wonders! 
Good for Sage being such a good girl, not guarding! Our Subira has some guarding issues so I understand that when you see a breakthrough, it's worthy of a huge celebration!!!
Rozco is one lucky boy to have landed in your caring arms!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> I got the rake at walmart. Can't believe I lived this long with dogs without one....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve

Thanks for the info on the rake!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Mayve
> 
> Thanks for the info on the rake!


You are welcome!

Both dogs had a bath today. I decided I was tired of Sage laughing at Rozco so in she went. I had two unhappy dogs giving me the stink eye for awhile....lol! 

I have decided to try a limited ingredient diet on Rozco. Normally I would wait a longer but he has really been itchy...more so in the last few days. Let's hope it helps....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> Both dogs had a bath today. I decided I was tired of Sage laughing at Rozco so in she went. I had two unhappy dogs giving me the stink eye for awhile....lol!
> 
> ...


I know what the STINK EYE look is!! I bet Rozco and Sage felt really good afterward though!!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Mayve, you are doing great.

Our Bennett had a lot of allergies too. Including grass. We were able to get him by with cleaning his feet when he came inside (a tub of water to rinse his feet off) and wiping him down with a damp rag to remove pollen. He quickly learned the routine and would put his feet in the tub of water by himself - the catch was to keep him from playing in it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mayve said:


> I got the rake at walmart. Can't believe I lived this long with dogs without one....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've used a rake on my girl for years, I probably got my at Wally World too most likely. 

They are an amazing tool, unreal the amount of hair I get off my girl. She has a very heavy thick coat. I don't use it on my boy often because his coat is much finer. 

Enjoy your vacation, great to hear the pups are getting along so well.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I've used a rake on my girl for years, I probably got my at Wally World too most likely.
> 
> They are an amazing tool, unreal the amount of hair I get off my girl. She has a very heavy thick coat. I don't use it on my boy often because his coat is much finer.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation, great to hear the pups are getting along so well.


I am so pleased at how well they are getting along myself. So much so we had a discussion about whether we want to adopt him or not. I almost wish we weren't getting another puppy in the fall. Both DH and I want what's best for him if we decide it's us then we will have three dogs down the road....something we weren't even considering a few weeks ago. We are still leaning towards adopting him out but it isnt a firm decision by any means yet! We shouldn't have any issues adopting him out like we did Hawk....I guess we are kind of torn....sigh

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> I am so pleased at how well they are getting along myself. So much so we had a discussion about whether we want to adopt him or not. I almost wish we weren't getting another puppy in the fall. Both DH and I want what's best for him if we decide it's us then we will have three dogs down the road....something we weren't even considering a few weeks ago. We are still leaning towards adopting him out but it isnt a firm decision by any means yet! We shouldn't have any issues adopting him out like we did Hawk....I guess we are kind of torn....sigh
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would say just take it one day at a time, and you will know! Glad to hear!
I know our vet gives discounts if you have three dogs.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Rozco's results came from MSU today. I sent them to the rescue to send to Dr. Dodd's. My vet and I had a long talk about thyroid disease, he concurs with much of what Dodd's says, that it's not just the numbers but the whole picture.

He recommends starting Rozco on Thyroxine as his numbers are low normal. I concur, but now to wait and see what the rescue says.

If anyone is interested I will post a copy of his results so that you can see perameters and actual numbers....these results along with Rozco's issues are what leads my vet to believe we have a thyroid issue....

It came out as a pdf...if you have trouble and you are really interested in seeing them....let me know and I will email you a copy....


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We had a girl, Sandy, who took thyroid meds 12 of her 18 years. Not a big deal.

Bet you guys are having a good time with all that fur love around


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

dborgers said:


> We had a girl, Sandy, who took thyroid meds 12 of her 18 years. Not a big deal.
> 
> Bet you guys are having a good time with all that fur love around


Yep, Thyroid issues are pretty easy and inexpensive to treat. 

Oh boy Danny, so much love and so little time...lol! He is such a sweety and I am very much in love with him....sigh!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rozco*



Mayve said:


> Rozco's results came from MSU today. I sent them to the rescue to send to Dr. Dodd's. My vet and I had a long talk about thyroid disease, he concurs with much of what Dodd's says, that it's not just the numbers but the whole picture.
> 
> He recommends starting Rozco on Thyroxine as his numbers are low normal. I concur, but now to wait and see what the rescue says.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this, Mayve. Rozco sure is a beauty. Is MSU where Dr. Dodds is? Does she read all of the tests?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

No Karen....Dr. Dodds is out in California, I believe. We have them run the raw data and then send the results along with meds and symptoms or issues the dog has. She then looks at it and makes her recommendations via email. 
We just heard hack from the rescue and we will be starting thyroxine tonight....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

It is going to be unseasonably cool today...67 degrees.....we are headed out to Devils Lake to do some hiking and if the dogs are up for it they can do some swimming. To cold for us humans to swim but I am betting not for the pups....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have fun, sounds like a great day and adventure. 

Hope the meds help Rozco.

Just so you know, I'm putting in a picture request of your fun day!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> It is going to be unseasonably cool today...67 degrees.....we are headed out to Devils Lake to do some hiking and if the dogs are up for it they can do some swimming. To cold for us humans to swim but I am betting not for the pups....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve

Rozco is a DOLL!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

All the pics are on DH's phone. I will try to get them soon.

Rozco is definitely part fish. He also is an awesome hiker. Unfortunately he was a bit sore this morning so the vet gave me some tramadol to give if needed. It isn't anything major just stiff when he first gets up. Once he is up and moving he is fine. But just in case with the long weekend he thought better prepared than not.

Neighbors have been lighting off fire works off and on all day. Neither dog seems to care. I dont mind if it is a day or two....but it gets old when it is still going on over a week...

Liams first Birthday is today.....we are having his party tomorrow. Lots of company etc....I am about to start the second Hobbit movie....time to snuggle up....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Rozco and Sage wanted to wish everyone a Happy and Safe 4th of July. A special thanks to all who served....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

And a happy 4th to you and your family also! I saw on the Eberts website the other day that there would be a 4th of July parade in Watertown and they were in the parade and would be giving out free plants -- thought of you! I can't believe the nice weather we've been having -- hopefully I didn't jinx that now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mayve said:


> All the pics are on DH's phone. I will try to get them soon.
> 
> Rozco is definitely part fish. He also is an awesome hiker. Unfortunately he was a bit sore this morning so the vet gave me some tramadol to give if needed. It isn't anything major just stiff when he first gets up. Once he is up and moving he is fine. But just in case with the long weekend he thought better prepared than not.
> 
> ...


Rozco sounds a lot like me when I get up in the mornings........ once I get to moving around I feel better. 

Seriously, hope he's doing alright. Sounds like you all had a wonderful day.
Looking forward to seeing the pictures.

Happy 4th of July to you and your family too.

Happy Birthday to Liam, have fun celebrating.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Rozco sounds a lot like me when I get up in the mornings........ once I get to moving around I feel better.
> 
> Seriously, hope he's doing alright. Sounds like you all had a wonderful day.
> Looking forward to seeing the pictures.
> ...


Hope you all have a great weekend and Happy Birthday to Liam.
I also take a little while to get moving in the morning!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rozco*

How is Rozco doing?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

He is good Karen...thanks for asking. I will try to post an update tomorrow....I am exhausted and headed to bed!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rozco*



Mayve said:


> He is good Karen...thanks for asking. I will try to post an update tomorrow....I am exhausted and headed to bed!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Looking forward to an update on your two!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Miss silly pants and the Roz meister have teamed up on me....I swear it is planned. One gets my attention while the other....usually miss silly pants...goes and gets something she shouldn't so she can play keep away with Rozco....this can involve a baby sock, DH's hat she takes off the hook to a leaf or stick etc.....She then comes and shows me what she has while waving it around to entice Rozco....she has forgotten in these cases what "leave it" means and she is an opportunist as she loves nothing better than Rozco chasing her. Rozco, for his part I swear is laughing his cotton ball fur rear off. He is not to be absolved though as occasionally he is the thief and instigator. Yes I can't help but laugh.....and I adore these two but can't let them get in the habit of ignoring commands so pick and choose my battles...socks are a NO....the hat I don't care as much as neither chews it up...still!!!!!

Rozco seems to be doing somewhat better with his allergies. He is on a limited diet and the addition of thyroxine seems to help i do not think this is his cure but it is definitely a step in the right direction. I sent a lengthy email to the rescue today with a progress report and after I hear back will try and get an update for the website. 

After not working much the last month, I had a full week this week and Rozco did well. He is now left to roam the house while I am gone and is such a good boy. My main concern with him is that he is still so thin in spite of increasing his intake. I have started to wean him to every three days on triamolocone (sp)...that is going well. He has a bald spot on his rump though....sigh!

Today I have been treated to zoomies, wrestling, and a bit of snuggling....



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rozco*



Mayve said:


> Miss silly pants and the Roz meister have teamed up on me....I swear it is planned. One gets my attention while the other....usually miss silly pants...goes and gets something she shouldn't so she can play keep away with Rozco....this can involve a baby sock, DH's hat she takes off the hook to a leaf or stick etc.....She then comes and shows me what she has while waving it around to entice Rozco....she has forgotten in these cases what "leave it" means and she is an opportunist as she loves nothing better than Rozco chasing her. Rozco, for his part I swear is laughing his cotton ball fur rear off. He is not to be absolved though as occasionally he is the thief and instigator. Yes I can't help but laugh.....and I adore these two but can't let them get in the habit of ignoring commands so pick and choose my battles...socks are a NO....the hat I don't care as much as neither chews it up...still!!!!!
> 
> Rozco seems to be doing somewhat better with his allergies. He is on a limited diet and the addition of thyroxine seems to help i do not think this is his cure but it is definitely a step in the right direction. I sent a lengthy email to the rescue today with a progress report and after I hear back will try and get an update for the website.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Sage and Rozco are a match made in heaven!! Did you say that Rozco had been thyroid tested? Could that be why he is thin, or maybe he just burns everything off?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I was smiling as I read about the fun and frivolity. Thanks!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful update, really enjoyed reading it. I could just picture "Miss Silly pants" and the "Roz Meister" doing what goldens do best, being silly and having fun.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Can't believe I've overlooked this thread! Mayve, I always look for your posts because that wonderful photo of Sage just makes me grin.

Rozco is a doll...his head reminds me so much of my Boomer. Sigh.

Thanks for posting that video--it was very kind of you to help those of us who are Golden-deprived get some vicarious fun!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

First...everyone is fine!

We had a bit of excitement this morning. Rozco and Sage were playing....as they always are in the morning. I am sitting happily drinking coffee and watching the news...when all of the sudden one of the dogs starts howling in pain. OMG....I am right next to them so know no one got bit etc....Both dogs move to get up and I notice its Rozco howling and he can't get up....I leaned over and noticed he had his paw stuck between the couch and floor....so I try to lift the couch which causes him to cry out more. I feel around and follow his leg...it is stuck between the frame and bottom of couch....OMG. ..what to do now...so I start screaming for DH, who is still sleeping....I am trying to control the panic in my voice. I dont think I need to explain what all rolls through your head at a time like this......any who....here comes DH sliding through the kitchen, trips falls and slides into the wall at the entryway to living room....bounces up like he's a teen again...wild eyed and ready for battle. Meanwhile i am trying to comfort Rozco who is actually calmed down by this point...and I am trying to figure out how to remove his paw without cutting up my couch....or breaking his paw.....DH asks whats wrong....paw stuck under couch and I can't get it out...so before I can explain why he lifts the front and Rozco's paw comes free....he's up and wagging tail...no limping etc...

Through this whole ordeal Sage was trying to lend a hand but was in the way and got yelled at...so now she is sulking.....ugh...poor girl.

DH is taking stock of what all may have been injured in his ninja display...so far a few bruised areas...but Rozco is fine!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh my, what a morning you've had in your household. 

Good to hear no serious injuries, hope you're hubby doesn't have too many aches and pains tomorrow.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Ever notice that stuff like this always happens on a weekend or a holiday? I'm always freaking out inside going "CAN I GET HOLD OF THE VET ER VET IS TWO HOURS FROM HERE HOW DO I GET HIM DOWN THE STAIRS AND UP INTO THE CAR WHAT CAN I DO WHAT CAN I DO."

So glad it all turned out okay for you...if you're like me, you'll be exhausted for hours while your dogs will already be over it!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Yep....it always seems that things happen when the vets not open. Nearest ER vet is an hour away....

Here is what is happening right now. Rozco had his bath and shenanigans always commence afterwards. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a morning!! I chuckled at the pics of those two having the time of their lives. Sounds like everyone - fur and skin people - deserve a treat


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Nap time.....life is good!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry for the scare. I wanted to say I think Rozco has a beautiful smile


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This picture is great, it's like he's saying-

What? Who me?

I didn't do anything, it wasn't me........


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This picture is great, it's like he's saying-
> 
> What? Who me?
> 
> I didn't do anything, it wasn't me........


Oh yeah...he's Mr. Innocent. ..lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sitting outside enjoying the beautiful weather this evening with the fur butts. Chicken on the grill and a beer in hand....oh wait no beer...sigh! Lemonade it is then.....nice way to end the weekend.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Sitting outside enjoying the beautiful weather this evening with the fur butts. Chicken on the grill and a beer in hand....oh wait no beer...sigh! Lemonade it is then.....nice way to end the weekend.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love WATCHING Tucker and Tonka have fun!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Today promises to be a great Golden weather day is the rain stays away. High of 67 and breezy. I feel a good romp at the dog park coming on. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Mayve said:


> Today promises to be a great Golden weather day is the rain stays away. High of 67 and breezy. I feel a good romp at the dog park coming on.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Excellent!! Same here - 80 high in July. Polar Vortexes should be restricted to only the heights of summer! LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes!*



Mayve said:


> Today promises to be a great Golden weather day is the rain stays away. High of 67 and breezy. I feel a good romp at the dog park coming on.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm sure Rozco and Sage will love that!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Guess what Rozco wants....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Hmm, a treat? Maybe the Gatorade/drink bottle that's there?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

To stay yours forever?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Dog park was a success.....even the mosquitoes were happy we went. I look like I have hives....the furbutts are tired and should sleep good tonight. Sorry no pics...to busy fighting of mosquitoes. ....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rozco*

So glad Rozco and Sage enjoyed the park! The mosquitos are HORRIBLE here, too!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I have been advised to change Rozco's food.....looking for a higher protein and fat content. He etasnfour cups per day and is still bony...so I spent a good hour just reading labels...add in that he is on a limited ingredient kibble.....which makes this difficult to find any that meet his particular requirements. So after my hour of reading and discarding many many different brands and formulas...I think we found one to try. I hope he doesn't have issues with it because this is literally the only one I could find. It is called American Natural Premium. Made at the same plant as Fromms. The regular kibble recieved four stars, price point is decent and it doesn't have any chicken, eggs, grains etc. ...so here goes nothing.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rozco*



Mayve said:


> I have been advised to change Rozco's food.....looking for a higher protein and fat content. He etasnfour cups per day and is still bony...so I spent a good hour just reading labels...add in that he is on a limited ingredient kibble.....which makes this difficult to find any that meet his particular requirements. So after my hour of reading and discarding many many different brands and formulas...I think we found one to try. I hope he doesn't have issues with it because this is literally the only one I could find. It is called American Natural Premium. Made at the same plant as Fromms. The regular kibble recieved four stars, price point is decent and it doesn't have any chicken, eggs, grains etc. ...so here goes nothing.....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve: Let us know how he does on it!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Welcome Rozco!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rozco*

Kisses to Rozco and Sage!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

How is Rozco?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Rozzy is doing fine. We had a flare up with his allergies over the weekend. I am positive it is because the cashier at tractor supply slipped him a treat without asking and Rozco ate it so fast I couldnt react. Poor guy was making rumble gas noises and scratching, biting and licking himself so bad for two days. It has calmed down now and he is resting more comfortably. It has been really hot and humid the last few days so he and Sage have been spending a lot of time inside. Turning cooler tomorrow so I am betting they will be much happier. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rozzy*



Mayve said:


> Rozzy is doing fine. We had a flare up with his allergies over the weekend. I am positive it is because the cashier at tractor supply slipped him a treat without asking and Rozco ate it so fast I couldnt react. Poor guy was making rumble gas noises and scratching, biting and licking himself so bad for two days. It has calmed down now and he is resting more comfortably. It has been really hot and humid the last few days so he and Sage have been spending a lot of time inside. Turning cooler tomorrow so I am betting they will be much happier.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Rozzy is such a cute name! That is so sad that he went through all of that, because someone gave him a treat without asking. Kisses and hugs to him and Sage!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Rozzy is such a cute name! That is so sad that he went through all of that, because someone gave him a treat without asking. Kisses and hugs to him and Sage!


Sad part is I had to resort to the cone of shame.....should have put one on the cashier at tractor supply too....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Mr. Rozzy is headed into the vet next week to have his calouses on his elbows looked at and possibly a skin scrapping. I have tried so many different things and they still looked inflamed and funky. Today he is stinky and unbeknownst to him is headed for a bath soon. I am not sure what he rolled in and he appears to be happy with his O'dur de stench.....us humans on the other hand are not. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Rozzy is doing pretty well. I have to call the vet this morning and get Sage in as she vomited a few times last night...since I can't handle both at the vet due to my back....I will have to take Rozzy's apt for Sage and schedule him for either later today or tomorrow afternoon. Sage has had a small amount of boiled chicken and rice this morning and is acting mostly normal but she is "off" enough for me to want her checked out. Poor girl. ...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I can't believe I didn't think of this before now
.But here is my answer to Rozzy licking his elbows. Liam happily gave a pair of his socks.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Rozzy, you are so handsome in your leg warmers!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

He is a trend setter for sure....lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my God, look at him in those socks!! Did he leave them on? 

Could the callouses be from being kept on concrete? My first golden had callouses on his elbows also and the vet said it was from being kept either outside on concrete or basement concrete. They never bothered him though.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Rozzy, when I saw your leggings I thought "if nothing else, he can chuckle at the goofball leading this workout.:


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I was able to get Rozzy in late in the afternoon. They sent me home with a script for an antihistamine. 
We talked about other things we could try, such as ointments etc.
He had his first dose of antihistamine last evening and this morning his skin was a healthy color as opposed to red and inflamed. 
Everyone loved his leg warmers...lol!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's so adorable in the leg warmers, great idea. 
Glad the antihistamines are helping him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Rozzy is doing pretty well. I have to call the vet this morning and get Sage in as she vomited a few times last night...since I can't handle both at the vet due to my back....I will have to take Rozzy's apt for Sage and schedule him for either later today or tomorrow afternoon. Sage has had a small amount of boiled chicken and rice this morning and is acting mostly normal but she is "off" enough for me to want her checked out. Poor girl. ...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My, poor Mom has her hands full. Hope Sage and Rozzy have recovered and love the leg warmers on Rozzy. I agree that the cashier at tractor supply needs to wear the cone of shame!:uhoh:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

How's the handsome smiling Rozzy these days?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Rozzy is.doing ok. We are still struggling with his allergies but other than that aspect he is the perfect boy. Unfortunately I have developed some issues with my shoulders...major pain and muscle tension so typing is hard for me. We are thinking it could be a side effect of my statin blocker so going to stop taking for a bit and see if I get some relief. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your shoulder, hope it's feeling better soon. 

Take care of yourself.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Mayve said:


> Rozzy is.doing ok. We are still struggling with his allergies but other than that aspect he is the perfect boy. Unfortunately I have developed some issues with my shoulders...major pain and muscle tension so typing is hard for me. We are thinking it could be a side effect of my statin blocker so going to stop taking for a bit and see if I get some relief.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry to hear about the pain and shoulder issues. Thought you'd be sort of "quiet" on here lately so I guess that's why. Feel better soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Rozzy is.doing ok. We are still struggling with his allergies but other than that aspect he is the perfect boy. Unfortunately I have developed some issues with my shoulders...major pain and muscle tension so typing is hard for me. We are thinking it could be a side effect of my statin blocker so going to stop taking for a bit and see if I get some relief.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mayve: Hoping you and Rozzy feel better soon. So sorry about your shoulders and the pain!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sending good thoughts for your shoulder and hope it's discomfort is quickly resolved.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Shoulder is marginally better. 

This is a horrible summer for allergies. Rozco is suffering, I am suffering and even Sage seems to be. Sages issues are minimal in comparison though...icky ears and eyes...no skin issues. Rozzy on the other hand is miserable unless we keep him on a steroid. Yet he doesn't let it stop him from enjoying life. The antihistamines make him sleepy..Yet he is up and ready for any activity we decide to persue. We are still trying to get some weight on him and letting his coat grow back in (be was shaved when he came). He has the kind of coat that everything catches in....good thing he likes to be brushed. He and Sage are best buds, she will miss him when he is finally adopted. Sometimes I wonder if fostering is fair to her!?!

I was home all week as I am laid off again. I have for a while been wanting to make a change so took advantage of this time and put in an application for a job I want and feel I would be good at. I have an interview on Tuesday and am excited and hopeful. It just feels right and like things aligned at the right time...so here's hoping it works out. If not I will.continue to look as I have made a decision that I won't be going back to my old job.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Shoulder is marginally better.
> 
> This is a horrible summer for allergies. Rozco is suffering, I am suffering and even Sage seems to be. Sages issues are minimal in comparison though...icky ears and eyes...no skin issues. Rozzy on the other hand is miserable unless we keep him on a steroid. Yet he doesn't let it stop him from enjoying life. The antihistamines make him sleepy..Yet he is up and ready for any activity we decide to persue. We are still trying to get some weight on him and letting his coat grow back in (be was shaved when he came). He has the kind of coat that everything catches in....good thing he likes to be brushed. He and Sage are best buds, she will miss him when he is finally adopted. Sometimes I wonder if fostering is fair to her!?!
> 
> I was home all week as I am laid off again. I have for a when been wanting to make a change so took advantage of this time and put in an application for a job I want and feel I would be good at. I have an interview on Tuesday and am excited and hopeful. It just feels right and like things aligned at the right time...so here's hoping it works out. If not I will.continue to look as I have made a decision that I won't be going back to my old job.


So glad your shoulder is somewhat better. Sorry that Rozzy has such bad allergies. Hopefully he just has them in the summer. 

As far as your job, I'm a firm believer things happen for a reason and I'll be thinking of you on your interview Tuesday.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I hear you on the allergy front. It is SO frustrating. You can only control the environment so much, but the wind brings pollens in and I started to feel like we were stabbing in the dark. 

Hannah's allergies popped up when she was around 12 weeks old. She was on prednisone for around 9 years (in addition to baths, soaks, wipes, other meds, supplements, etc). Really, the steroids helped the most, but there were still times that her feet would swell and ooze so much she couldn't walk for much longer than it took to go out to the bathroom. For her, seeing the dermatologist was key. A few changes and the difference a few weeks later was amazing. She still had to be on temaril-p and some other things for life, but her quality was much improved. 

Good luck on Tuesday!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Karen. I think it went well.....now I wait!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

Praying for you. Let us know.
If it doesn't happen, it's not meant to.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I agree...thanks for the prayers.

On a good note...my shoulder is better. Still have issues but I no longer need to take advil every 4-6 hours just to make it through the day.....

Dogs are great will try and update tomorrow. ..


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

This morning Sage found a ball one of the neighbor kids must have lost it......that started a game of keep away which eventually led into fetch. While they play tug well together I am not ready to throw a ball for both at the same time so we took turns. Rozzy actually brought the ball back four times before he tried to destroy it. That's a record for him here. 
His allergies still continue to try and get away from us but we have been diligent and he is more comfortable with the addition of an antihistamine. I also bought a spray with chlorhexidine in it which really seems to be helping his calouses. 
I think the dogs enjoy having me home at their beck and call. I keep telling them not to get to used to it. 
My interview went well. I do not know if I have some of what they are looking for as far as schooling but I have the medical background and experience that they want. We will see. Today I have some errands to run so best get up and get moving....


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the update 

I'm glad your shoulder is feeling better - for you, the pups and for these updates : Fingers and toes crossed for good news about the interview :crossfing


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Rozzy and Sage enjoyed a hike in the kettle morrain state park along with a swim in lake Ottawa afterwards. Then it was home for a brush out and a bath. Rozzy was covered in burrs while Sage only had a few. The difference in coat types apparently. They are both sleeping at the moment. Dirty looks were given in spades however, as both were disgusted that I would dare to wash their "stink" off them. I also found a small hot spot starting on Sage under her armpit. Glad I found it before it got to big. It's a steamy 81 today with high humidity. Think we will stay in tonight and watch a.movie.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

That sounds like a nice day -- except for the burrs. I saw Beaver Dam was 83 and thought of you. I'm not even sure what the temp was here. I just turned the A/C back on after having opened the windows like an idiot :doh:


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

KathyL said:


> That sounds like a nice day -- except for the burrs. I saw Beaver Dam was 83 and thought of you. I'm not even sure what the temp was here. I just turned the A/C back on after having opened the windows like an idiot :doh:


80's usually don't bother me unless it's humid. This morning it's a cool 60 sitting on the deck with my coffee enjoying watching them play a game of tug. 

Burrs are the worst. I spent an hour on each dog yesterday brushing and picking and still.found a few more in the evening. 

Today I think it will be a run at the dog park....DH sprained his knee so he will watch from the sidelines. Need to remember to take my camera as I forgot it yesterday.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Sweet sweet boy. Thank u for taking him under your wing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> 80's usually don't bother me unless it's humid. This morning it's a cool 60 sitting on the deck with my coffee enjoying watching them play a game of tug.
> 
> Burrs are the worst. I spent an hour on each dog yesterday brushing and picking and still.found a few more in the evening.
> 
> Today I think it will be a run at the dog park....DH sprained his knee so he will watch from the sidelines. Need to remember to take my camera as I forgot it yesterday.


Mayve

Where are your kids getting the burrs-where are they playing? Did you have fun at the park?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Karen

They got the burrs on our hike Saturday. The pups had a blast!


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

First time reading your thread and just wanted to say thank you for giving Rozco a great home. He looked so afraid and unsure of himself in the first post. Now he looks confident and happy. Good going!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Karen
> 
> They got the burrs on our hike Saturday. The pups had a blast!


Mayve

Glad the pups had a blast!! Hugs and kisses to Rozzy and Sage!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

JanetBionda said:


> First time reading your thread and just wanted to say thank you for giving Rozco a great home. He looked so afraid and unsure of himself in the first post. Now he looks confident and happy. Good going!


Thank you. He was nervous but settled in quickly. He is such a sweetheart!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Mayve
> 
> Glad the pups had a blast!! Hugs and kisses to Rozzy and Sage!!


Hugs and kisses given. They send Golden leans and smiles with waggly but ts back at ya....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Good Morning to all!
Hope you have a beautiful day!
Tucker and Tonka send Woo-Woo's!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Everyone is doing great. Just a very busy summer here and not a lot of time to spend on the forum.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a few minutes to sit and type. Rozzy the wonderbutt is doing great. We have found a regimen that he is comfortable with. DH and I hardly see his scratching or licking his paws anymore. Currently he is letting me know it is close to dinner time. He is about 20 minutes early but he doesn't understand that....lol. yesterday we left him and Sage for a trip into town we were gone 6 hours....my boy met me at the door with smiles and wiggles. This is the most animated I have seen to date. He has started bringing toys when we come home etc.....it has taken a while but I think he feels like he is home now finally. Btw.....we may have some good news on him soon....I will update when I hear!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad everything is going well!!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Rozco has some really exciting news......drum roll.......By this time next week he should be adopted. His forever home has been approved, just need to do a CVI exam and sign all the paperwork. ....and the best part is........He will be staying here with us...yep that's right...Rozco will be ours. We couldn't be happier!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Mayve said:


> Rozco has some really exciting news......drum roll.......By this time next week he should be adopted. His forever home has been approved, just need to do a CVI exam and sign all the paperwork. ....and the best part is........He will be staying here with us...yep that's right...Rozco will be ours. We couldn't be happier!


Yay! (They said that was too short to post so I added this lol)


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Mayve said:


> Rozco has some really exciting news......drum roll.......By this time next week he should be adopted. His forever home has been approved, just need to do a CVI exam and sign all the paperwork. ....and the best part is........He will be staying here with us...yep that's right...Rozco will be ours. We couldn't be happier!


Yippeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Mayve said:


> Rozco has some really exciting news......drum roll.......By this time next week he should be adopted. His forever home has been approved, just need to do a CVI exam and sign all the paperwork. ....and the best part is........He will be staying here with us...yep that's right...Rozco will be ours. We couldn't be happier!


Yahoooooo! I was so hoping that would happen.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm SOOOOOO happy!! Seeing his smiling face on your posts brings a big smile to my face every single time I see it. 

This calls for some dancing bananas!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Woohoo! I'm so happy for you and Rozco and Sage!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Rozco has some really exciting news......drum roll.......By this time next week he should be adopted. His forever home has been approved, just need to do a CVI exam and sign all the paperwork. ....and the best part is........He will be staying here with us...yep that's right...Rozco will be ours. We couldn't be happier!


Doing the Happy Dance and I have to say I am not surprised. Rozzie is right where he's supposed to be!! Congrats to you, your Hubby and Sage!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks.....I must admit I am a bit surprised....He just fits so well. The rescue and I agreed it is time to start looking for a home and when faced with the prospect I just knew I should keep.him and when DH agreed....well the deal was sealed. The rescue is happy too. Both dogs are enjoying a celebratory bone.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Btw....we still intend to foster, but we have agreed two dogs is our limit....As far as personal dogs...so no puppy this fall either. That's OK we are looking into purchasing a pop up next spring to start camping again and it will be much easier with older furkids than crazy puppies.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Mayve said:


> Btw....we still intend to foster, but we have agreed two dogs is our limit....As far as personal dogs...so no puppy this fall either. That's OK we are looking into purchasing a pop up next spring to start camping again and it will be much easier with older furkids than crazy puppies.


We said two was our limit too.... :doh: then Red showed up and it was like, what we wanted didn't matter. Maybe you'll be stronger than us lol! But we made it with TONS of fosters until Red broke us, so we didn't break easy lol!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah!!! I am so happy for you all...Congrats!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Mayve said:


> Thanks.....I must admit I am a bit surprised....He just fits so well. The rescue and I agreed it is time to start looking for a home and when faced with the prospect I just knew I should keep.him and when DH agreed....well the deal was sealed. The rescue is happy too. Both dogs are enjoying a celebratory bone.


Mavye:

All I can say is aw-ww-IT was MEANT to be!!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Tomorrow is his CVI exam. Adoption contract is already signed. Just have to return it with the copy of the CVI exam and wait for his DA to sign and Rozzy is officially ours. We are very excited.

On the 20th we are taking the kids.to the annual GRROW tails on trails. I know we cant ask for donations so I wont....


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Contract is signed. Rozco is now officially ours. We are so HAPPY!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

*Couldn't be happier for you*

Wishing you many happy years with your beautiful boy!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!! 

Ok - so now it's time to update this thread title or start a new one of all the new adventures!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Mayve said:


> Contract is signed. Rozco is now officially ours. We are so HAPPY!


Rozcooooooo! Hooray. Now you need a new set of sig pics! :


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I was reading your thread last night, what a beautiful story. Love your boy and happy ending of his foster life.


----------



## Lynn5707 (Aug 30, 2014)

Congrats! I just read your story-so glad you adopted him! Post pics please of Sage and Rozco.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just saw your post and started to cry. I am so happy for all of you especially Rozco (especially since your previous post mentioned he is beginning to bring toys and greet you when you come home). So it's September and if I remember correctly, isn't there another new arrival waiting in the wings? You'll need a sign in front saying "Golden Acres"!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, so very happy for Rozco and your family.
Such a lucky boy!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Missed this thread ..read the whole thing and wanted to say Congrats! Sounds like he was meant to be. Sage now can continue to wrestle with her friend! Just love his sugar face!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Just showed Jane this thread and Hawk's too. Such happy endings. We were both smiling and going 'awwwwwww....' at all the pics you've posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rozzy*

Kisses to Rozzy and Sage!
Pictures please!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry I have been MIA....won't even go into all that has been going on suffice to say between the dogs and my people, I have been really really busy, we don't have a free weekend until the middle of October either....may get my pool closed by the beginning of November at the rate I am going. 

Just wanted to say Thank you to everyone who has followed our journey to date. I plan to start a new thread and I have a picture that I think speaks to the special bond these two have formed. I will post it here and in the new thread.

Karyn


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karyn*



Mayve said:


> Sorry I have been MIA....won't even go into all that has been going on suffice to say between the dogs and my people, I have been really really busy, we don't have a free weekend until the middle of October either....may get my pool closed by the beginning of November at the rate I am going.
> 
> Just wanted to say Thank you to everyone who has followed our journey to date. I plan to start a new thread and I have a picture that I think speaks to the special bond these two have formed. I will post it here and in the new thread.
> 
> Karyn


Karyn

My, your social calendar is busier than ours!! We need to close our pool, too!
That is a beautiful picture of your two babies. Love the paws on top of one another!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh gosh, I just saw the picture of Sage and Rozco!! Every girl needs a big brother and the way Rozco has his paw over Sage's it looks like he is saying "I got your back Sis".


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Mayve, I just finished reading through Rozco's (Sage too!) thread. I'm teared up and so HaPpy for all of you! ???
This is what it's all about!? ?Congratulations to you and your family!! ?
Ear rubs and nose kisses to Sage and Rozzy!! ???


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just stumbled across this thread and I am doing the Happy Dance for Rozzy and Sage! Sounds like a match made in heaven, bless you for opening your hearts to this boy.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks...I think we are the lucky ones. He's very sweet!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rozco*

How are Rozco and Sage doing?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Good question!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Every one is doing good. Very busy though so haven't had much time to catch up. I will try to soon!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I think of you every time I see the Watertown temps and you've been having a little cooler weather your way. But lucky you has two furry friends to keep you warm.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

Stopping in to say hi to Rozco and Sage!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Just read this from start to finish. It is almost better to "discover" a thread you haven't read than to follow day by day. So happy for everyone!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh I love this story, so great to see them get along. Love the wrestling video too. That's all day long in our house!



Mayve said:


> Today he is stinky and unbeknownst to him is headed for a bath soon. I am not sure what he rolled in and he appears to be happy with his O'dur de stench.....us humans on the other hand are not.


Haha this rings a bell!



Mayve said:


> Btw....we still intend to foster, but we have agreed two dogs is our limit....As far as personal dogs...so no puppy this fall either. That's OK we are looking into purchasing a pop up next spring to start camping again and it will be much easier with older furkids than crazy puppies.


We love camping too and have always brought Derek, so I've been wondering how we'd cope with bringing two dogs. Make sure you let us know how you get on when you do go!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



DJdogman said:


> Oh I love this story, so great to see them get along. Love the wrestling video too. That's all day long in our house!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love reading your updates!!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Everyone is doing great. We have been busy adjusting to my new job and hours. So far three weeks in and no issues...I am only gone 5 hours but I leave way early. 

We purchased a camper last month and it is already in storage for the winter. The cold came on fast and early this year. We have an inch or two of snow and expecting more this week, nothing compared to north of here so no complaints. Rozco loves the cold weather and has delighted us with zoomies a few times in the last few days.

I am still volunteering with the rescue but have ventured into another area and had my training last weekend, awaiting my first assignment. Surprisingly, after a big flood of surrenders early in the year we have slowed down. 

Sage turned two earlier this month and Rozz was 7 in October. They were both spoiled....think next year I will pick a date in between their b days and celebrate both that day to avoid some of the jealousy getting new toys can cause. 

Both are keeping my feet warm today..... we spent Sunday morning snuggled in bed, Rozz usually doesn't get on furniture so this was a real treat, he thanked me with a thorough face wash and hug.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Everyone is doing great. We have been busy adjusting to my new job and hours. So far three weeks in and no issues...I am only gone 5 hours but I leave way early.
> 
> We purchased a camper last month and it is already in storage for the winter. The cold came on fast and early this year. We have an inch or two of snow and expecting more this week, nothing compared to north of here so no complaints. Rozco loves the cold weather and has delighted us with zoomies a few times in the last few days.
> 
> ...


Mayve: Spending Sunday Morning in be sounds wonderful. I just love it when Tucker and Tonka lay on my feet!! Hope you enjoy your new job!
Are you volunteering for a Golden Retriever rescue?


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Just came across this thread and enjoyed every word I read. You and your hubby are doing a great job with Rozzy. It's heartwarming to ready such stories. After all you'd been thru with his health, I was wondering how you'd ever let him be adopted out. He's made you and hubby very happy and you've given Sage her best buddy ever. So very happy for you all. Look forward to reading more of your posts.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes Karen...I am still with GRRoW!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful update, love hearing how well Rozco is doing.
Nothing better than snuggling in bed with your two Goldens. 

Belated Happy Birthday to Sage and Rozco, like your idea about celebrating their B'days in between on the same date. May have to give that one a try in my household.

What's your new position with GRRoW?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Mayve said:


> Everyone is doing great. We have been busy adjusting to my new job and hours. So far three weeks in and no issues...I am only gone 5 hours but I leave way early.
> 
> We purchased a camper last month and it is already in storage for the winter. The cold came on fast and early this year. We have an inch or two of snow and expecting more this week, nothing compared to north of here so no complaints. Rozco loves the cold weather and has delighted us with zoomies a few times in the last few days.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you guys found Rozz. I love his big Golden grin.

And now you need to fix your signature so he's in there, too!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Bonni said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> We will be getting our puppy at 9 weeks of age (around the end of May). When can we start training her? I've heard that before 6 months, they really don't learn all that much in obedience school. I'm not sure if that's true or not.
> 
> ...


Dog Advocate. ...


----------

